# Two lower subs or one better one?



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

Any opinions on which would be better in terms of 

SPL output
even sound throughout the room
low distortion at high levels


My cost are about the same for both options. However, I do not have the money for these two options. I will have the money for one PB-NSD in about 3 to 4 months and I would not be able to get the second one for another 6 plus months. Or I could save up my pennies and wait 9 months or so and buy the PB12-plus. any ideas?

I will also be sitting near field (6 feet and the sub(s) would be put just to the side of the TV). Will this effect me differently with two or one subs. Would I be able to hear where the one sub is located if I sit so close? Will the two PB12-NSD subs give more impact then just the one PB12-plus.

two PB12-NSD $1582 shipped

one PB12-plus $1472 shipped


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Give us a little more info. What is your room size? What are your mains.

I have a PB12-NSD, but if your room is mid-sized, I think I would suggest one PB12-plus. If you've never seen these subs in person, you'll be surprised how big they are. Even as close as you'll be sitting, if you cross over at 80hz I don't think localization will be an issue.
Doug


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

As doug said, more info would help. Though my initial suggestion is to double up. Splitting it up may help eliminate some of the nulls your room will create. If we had the specs on the svs woofers this would be a lot easier.


----------



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

I have an Onkyo 705 pushing NHT Classic threes speakers. The room I will be moving into in a month will be 3800 cubic feet. Then I plan on building a 15’x17’x8’ home theater room in a new house but that will be years away. 

NHT classic threes speakers:

6 1/2 woofer 2” mid range and .75” tweeter 45Hz to 20KHz 


PB12-NSD 

+/-3dB 18Hz-200hz 
Size: 18" wide x 21" high x 25" deep 74lb. 

PB12-plus

Selectable 25Hz, 20Hz, 16Hz or sealed modes
Size: Approx. 25” deep x 19" wide x 21" high.
Weight: 127 pounds 


So the “plus” can go lower and has a better driver. 

Two NSD subs would play louder and even out the sound or am I wrong.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

thirsty ear said:


> So the “plus” can go lower and has a better driver.
> 
> Two NSD subs would play louder and even out the sound or am I wrong.


Yes put simply two will even out the over all lows in the room. They wont go as low but there will be more in the range where it really counts 20-30Hz range.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I started with one M&K sub and had a huge null around 40Hz that I could not smooth out no matter what I tried. I then added another M&K sub and it helped a little bit. Last year I added a SVS PC-13 Ultra to the mix. I have the two M&K subs side by side and the SVS diagonally across (see pictures in my profile) and this really smooths out the frequency response tremendously. I have a near-flat curve and am extremely pleased with teh results. Again, multiple subs help fill the missing bass when needed (calibration required of course).


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I am kinda going throught this debate myself. I have a PB10, and am thinking about either adding a second or selling it and getting one better. Since my room is small, Ed recommended I go with a second PB10 over getting one better sub. A compromise either way, but in my room power is not the issue. I would take a more even response between 20-80 than sqeaking out a few extra hz down low.


----------



## jazghag (Jul 24, 2009)

I actually just recieved my second SVS PB12 NSD - and all I can say is that is ALOT of bass. Sounds much better and smoother than it did before with my Sound Dynamics 12 and the one SVS.

Just a thought - would you not have more amp power with two lower end SVS subs vs one higher end one - as per the ones listed above.


----------

